# Sock loom results



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

For those of you who don't check out FAC I got a sock loom:










and am trying to make a pair of wool socks on it. This is what sock #1 looked like:










I took it apart and am redoing it as there were so many mistakes on it, messed up tension, dropped stitches, you name a mistake, I made it! Anyway, sock #2 is looking much better. If none of you have ever made anything on one of the looms I would recommend it. I have done basic knitting before so I kind of knew the basics but this is very different. Lots of fun and even though I am a real beginner and don't have anyone to help, it is working out pretty good.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I am so curious about these - I have a stepdaughter who loves to make things but her manual dexterity isn't up to knitting yet. 

Does this work like the old cork / spool knitters ... only bigger? You wind the yarn around the hooks and lift it up and over?

So fascinating. Thank you so much for telling us about your experience with this tool! I've been really wondering about them!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have had the loom for years....and haven't ever tried anything on it yet. Shame on me!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That looks like a totally recognisable first sock to me. 
Great job! I beet the next one goes so much faster and smoother.

I do the toes the same way on my handcrank sock machine.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

cc said:


> For those of you who don't check out FAC I got a sock loom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if someone like me with no knitting experience could do this? I was looking at some looms on ebay and saw several different ones. Can anyone recommend one in particular? with good directions for a beginner? Thanks.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Every time I stop at Joanns I spend 10 minutes staring at these things! 
Someday, I will try one, but I want to be able to spin finer yarn for my own socks first. Anyway, it looks great.


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 8, 2010)

There are several video's on YouTube for sock loom knitting. Have you viewed these?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Can you take a picture of the sock on the loom? I'm trying to visualize how you do the heel. I understand how the tube is made but not turning the heel


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The heels (and the toes) are made with shortrows. Wrap and turn, baby!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> Can you take a picture of the sock on the loom? I'm trying to visualize how you do the heel. I understand how the tube is made but not turning the heel


Gone a Milking is right, you do a short row to do the heel and the toe. I don't know about any other kind of loom, got this one from Hobby Lobby and had a 40% off coupon so it costs less than $20.00. I don't know about any of the other brands but I would guess they are probably all about the same, this one has metal pegs and they have a groove in them that makes it easy to slip the hook into to catch the yarn. I don't think experience with knitting makes any difference other than you kinda know what the stitches are supposed to look like. I think that answers the questions. Anyway, sock 2 is going a lot faster and easier!


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

can't look at videos but can at the library.

Had forgot about Hobby Lobby, will look there. Thank you.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks fro posting this, cc. I have been wanting one of these things for a while now just cause I want to make socks. I never thought about looking at Hobby Lobby, I had seen them in the Hersheners catalog. Would love to touch one before I buy!!! I will have to look next time I go. I don't know how to knit, so would like to do it this way. I do have the round looms to make hats and scarfs, and like working on them. Thanks again, you have inspired me to try SOMETHING ELSE:run:!!!!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Patches, we all have to have these little "extras" in our lives, (like we don't have enough) glad I could help! :bow: :hysterical:


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

OK.....you got me thinking I CAN have one more hobby....

But could you tell me what kind (thickness) yarn do you use for this..... MY FEET ARE ALWAYS FREEZING even in summer..... I wear out my socks so fast!


----------

